# Puisque l'on parle des riches, et si vous gagniez le gros lot du LOTO ?



## al02 (26 Août 2005)

*Qu'en feriez vous ?*


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

Je racheterais ta boite et je te virerais


----------



## Bilbo (26 Août 2005)

J'achèterai WebO pour qu'il te bannisse. Acheter un Suisse incorruptible pour faire les basses besognes, tu n'imagines pas le plaisir que ça me procurerait. 



À+

P.S. Qu'on lui arrache les burnes.


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2005)

Je le donne à supermoquette, qui en fera bon usage 

edit: Ou à bilbo.


----------



## molgow (26 Août 2005)

J'écrirais un livre et une méthode pour "gagner à coup sûr à la loterie", et j'essaierai de le vendre à tous les pauvres qui seraient assez idiots ou désespérés pour me croire  Histoire de gagner encore plus d'argent, et d'augmenter mon capital bonheur.


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (26 Août 2005)

J'acheterai une belle voiture pr moi, une pr ma copine.
Je nous payerai une belle maison, qq voyage, et un beau mariage.
Je finirais mes études, chercherais du boulot.
Et essayerai de mener a bien ma vie.
Et si mon patron me fait chier, je demissionne ou achete la boite pr le virer.


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2005)

C'est dingue, quand-même, mais dès que les gens ont du pez, ils peuvent pas s'empêcher de se comporter en salaud


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> J'acheterai une belle voiture pr moi, une pr ma copine.
> Je nous payerai une belle maison, qq voyage, et un beau mariage.
> Je finirais mes études, chercherais du boulot.
> Et essayerai de mener a bien ma vie.
> Et si mon patron me fait chier, je demissionne ou achete la boite pr le virer.


Mon dieu ! il répond !!!!  :affraid:


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu ! il répond !!!!  :affraid:


J'avais pas le droit de réponde?


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas le droit de réponde?



* Mon dieu, il recommence *  :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

le droit ? si si ...


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'en feriez vous ?*


c'est une obsession :mouais: 

rien, je ferai rien justement !!


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (26 Août 2005)

Ais pas tout compris moi :mouais:


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Ais pas tout compris moi :mouais:


vous voyez, pas besoin d'être riche pour...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (26 Août 2005)

Et ben la c'est de l'acharnement!
Y en a pas un qui veut m'expliquer?

De toute facon je sais que je gagnerais un jour au loto, j'ai plus qu'à commencer à jouer!!!


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

t'as raison, il ne faut pas oublier que tous les gagnants ont jouer !!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Et ben la c'est de l'acharnement!
> Y en a pas un qui veut m'expliquer?


C'est pas un forum technique ici


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'en feriez vous ?*



Je rachèterais le Cercle  :love:


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (26 Août 2005)

C'est si technique que ca???

Tant pis, vais aller me b****** sur une superbe moquette


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je rachèterais le Cercle  :love:


des poëtes disparus ?


----------



## mikoo (26 Août 2005)

Typiquement français ce thread.


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Typiquement français ce thread.


oh non ça rale pas assez !!


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> J'acheterai une belle voiture pr moi, une pr ma copine.
> Je nous payerai (...) un beau mariage.



A peine riche, il devient naze ! 


Moi j'acheterai un cable de démarrage pour voiture, un canapé d'angle en velours marron avec des pompons, un pneu, 2 kilos de Car en Sac et une ralonge electrique.


----------



## argothian22 (26 Août 2005)

Moi je m'achète un Malabar (fruit de la passion-mangue) et 3 fraises Tagada .... le reste je le donne à des associations  (faut pas penser qu'à sa soit)


_Sinon hier j'ai gagné 1euro à Astro_


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

* Une Malaguti 50 cc *


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2005)

je sais pas, mais je crois que le goudron et les plumes de bonne qualité se paient très cher..


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas, mais je crois que le goudron et les plumes de bonne qualité se paient très cher..


* Y'a des spécialistes pour ça, faudrait les consulter, je ne citerai pas de nom *


----------



## argothian22 (26 Août 2005)

Ce qui est rassurant c'est que 100% des gagnants ont joué ...


----------



## olibox (26 Août 2005)

moi je paierai des hackers pour exploser ce bar a tafiolles et... ah ouais mais si je fais ça je pourrais plus écrire de connerie sur ce site...
...
...
I will be back...


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

J'installe des double-vitrages sur ma chemise à carreaux !


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Je finirais mes études, chercherais du boulot.


 
ouais ouais et moi je continuerai mon boulot à l'usine


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

je repeindrai ma 4L :mouais: et je lui mettrai un pot sport chromé :hein:

J'allais oublié, je m'achèterai un 103 SP de colleciton pour allez chercher le pain le samedi et le dimanche matin les jours ou il fait beau... faudrait pas que je la sallisse non ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

rien ..... parce que je gagne jamais


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

Plutôt que me faire épiler façon 'ticket de métro', je passerais direct à la carte orange toutes zones !


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

Comme j'aime bien (parfois) faire plaisir, je filerai du blé à Chimene Badi pour qu'elle chante toute la journée sous la fenêtre de SonnyBoy et j'offrirais un élevage de Rollmops sauvages en Islande au sinistre Doquéville.


----------



## argothian22 (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'aime bien (parfois) faire plaisir, je filerai du blé à Chimene Badi pour qu'elle chante toute la journée sous la fenêtre de SonnyBoy et j'offrirais un élevage de Rollmops sauvages en Islande au sinistre Doquéville.


Chimène Badi ? Tu aurais pu trouver pire pour lui ....
.... genre du metal


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

moi j'offrirais un deuxième assistant posteur a argothian


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je filerai du blé à Chimene Badi pour qu'elle chante toute la journée sous la fenêtre de SonnyBoy


Si tu veux vraiment être sympa je te suggère Ariele Dombale, jolie femme mais insuportable à entendre !!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

Et si vous étiez Nioube, que feriez-vous ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et si vous étiez Nioube, que feriez-vous ?


 
Je lancerais un thread "aimez-vous le métal bouddhiste si vous gagnez au loto ?"


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

devant/derrière  

tien 4000


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2005)

Moi c'est BHL que je paierais pour venir sur ces forums, en lui laissant mon pass.


----------



## sylko (26 Août 2005)

J'en verserais une bonne partie à l'annonceur ci-dessous.

Très sympa ces pub Google.


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'en feriez vous ?*



Une étude (médicale, sérieuse, et tout) a montré que gagner une grosse somme à la loterie est une catastrophe dans la vie des gens dans la plupart des cas : à dix ans on a 10 % de suicide, bon nombre de gens totalement RUINES (c'est à dire, plus qu'avant), divorcés, abandonnés de leur famille et de leurs amis, au mieux complètement paumés. Seule une minorité en a tiré parti pour construire un bonheur plus stable et quelque chose de "positif" dans leur vie. 
Si on y réfléchit c'est assez logique finalement. Si on sait que bien des "évènements de vie" qualifiés a priori de positifs sont des déclencheurs de dépression et autres problèmes psy (promotion professionnelle, déménagement...) c'est encore moins étonnant.

Si on ne regarde que le petit bouton qui orne le bout de son nez et que l'on suppose une relation linéaire entre son compte en banque et son bonheur, évidemment ça peut faire envie. Si en plus les rêves d'accomplissement personnel que l'on poursuit se résument à une cuvette de chiotte en or massif et une Ferrari pour aller au boulot, on peut à la rigueur comprendre l'envie de jouer à la loterie... sinon c'est vraiment branque.


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si en plus les rêves d'accomplissement personnel que l'on poursuit se résument à une cuvette de chiotte en or massif et une Ferrari pour aller au boulot, on peut à la rigueur comprendre l'envie de jouer à la loterie... sinon c'est vraiment branque.



Moi, j'aimerais bien une Ferrari en or massif pour aller chi..


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aimerais bien une Ferrari en or massif pour aller chi..



qu'est-ce que je disais ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Une étude (médicale, sérieuse, et tout) .....


* ...payée par des riches *


----------



## Freezy (26 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aimerais bien une Ferrari en or massif pour aller chi..



des WC ne serait-il pas plus adapté ? 

Moi j'achèterai un cadeau pour l'anniversaire de robertav


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

les cadeaux, voilà bien le cancer de la société, en particulier des pauvres


----------



## al02 (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tien 4000



Quel exploit ! BRAAVOO !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2005)

Bon, répétez tous après moi : "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  ... :king:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> surprise




kinder


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, répétez tous après moi : "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  "Je ferais don de cette somme dont je n'ai que faire à Pascal 77"  ... :king:





Va mourir.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

vu l'encéphalogramme c'est deja fait


----------



## Bilbo (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vu l'encéphalogramme c'est deja fait


L'agitation dont peut faire preuve un système nerveux en l'absence d'un cerveau m'a toujours fasciné. Avez-vous déjà vu avec quelle énergie un canard décapité cherche à battre le record du 400 mètres ?

À+


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> L'agitation dont peut faire preuve un système nerveux en l'absence d'un cerveau m'a toujours fasciné. Avez-vous déjà vu avec quelle énergie un canard décapité cherche à battre le record du 400 mètres ?
> 
> À+


*ça,ça sent le vécu*


----------



## Bilbo (26 Août 2005)

Bien, faudrait penser à arrêter de dire des conneries et reprendre les choses sérieuses. Par exemple : comment se fait-il que al02 ait encore ses burnes ? 

À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> L'agitation dont peut faire preuve un système nerveux en l'absence d'un cerveau m'a toujours fasciné. Avez-vous déjà vu avec quelle énergie un canard décapité cherche à battre le record du 400 mètres ?
> 
> À+



Daffyb ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Bien, faudrait penser à arrêter de dire des conneries et reprendre les choses sérieuses. Par exemple : comment se fait-il que al02 ait encore ses burnes ?
> 
> À+


 *effectivement, y'en a qui se la coulent douce*


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Sans hésiter, je me fais refaire la poitrine...:love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sans hésiter, je me fais refaire la poitrine...:love:


 *Gaffe aux infiltrations de silicone, ou bien *


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Je ferai de Supermoquette, Sonnyboy, Docquéville et les autres mes esclaves sexuels :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je ferai de Supermoquette, Sonnyboy, Docquéville et les autres mes esclaves sexuels :rateau:


* ....et de loin, par delà les collines, parvenait, une odeur entêtante de poils grillés et , de goudron frais *


----------



## Malow (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je ferai de Supermoquette, Sonnyboy, Docquéville et les autres mes esclaves sexuels :rateau:



Non, après avoir gagné à la loterie, je les ai racheté à Amok   trop tard


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Non, après avoir gagné à la loterie, je les ai racheté à Amok   trop tard


* petit gain, alors  *


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2005)

Bah pour paraphraser notre ami à tous et néanmoins chanteur des Wampas, qui lorsqu'il parle de son copain de vingt ans manu chao:

"si j'avais du blé je partirai bien loin d'ici"


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A peine riche, il devient naze !
> 
> 
> Moi j'acheterai un cable de démarrage pour voiture, un canapé d'angle en velours marron avec des pompons, un pneu, 2 kilos de Car en Sac et une ralonge electrique.



Moi si je gagne au loto je rachète les batiments de mon boulot et je fais une boucherie allal sur trois étages..


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'aime bien (parfois) faire plaisir, je filerai du blé à Chimene Badi pour qu'elle chante toute la journée sous la fenêtre de SonnyBoy et j'offrirais un élevage de Rollmops sauvages en Islande au sinistre Doquéville.



 le tordu...


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi si je gagne au loto je rachéte les batiments de mon boulot et je fais une boucherie allal sur trois é*r*ages..


* Po po po, on sent l'odeur du sang, là  *


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi si je gagne au loto je rachéte les batiments de mon boulot et je fais une boucherie allal sur trois érages..




et moi, je peux esperer avoir une place a l'accueil ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Bien, faudrait penser à arrêter de dire des conneries et reprendre les choses sérieuses. Par exemple : comment se fait-il que al02 ait encore ses burnes ?
> 
> À+



J'peux pas être partout ! 

Merde !

Tu l'as dit toi même je vieillis...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

m'enfin, il serait peut etre temps d'y penser quand meme......a ses burnes......
et on pourrait les epingler en haut du bar.....pour l'exemple.....


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

bon c'est pas le tout, mais qui a joué ? :mouais: 
parce que c'est bien beau de rêver, mais faudrait peut-être voir à jouer un peu :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

il en est ou le super fil de DJ sur le loto......?


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (26 Août 2005)

Il s'est arrêté quand il est parti avec les sous du loto, NOS SOUS!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est arrêté quand il est parti avec les sous du loto, NOS SOUS!!




roh! le sale..... ......


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi si je gagne au loto je rachète les batiments de mon boulot et je fais une boucherie allal sur trois étages..



Comme ça tu pourras sonoriser gratos ta boucherie avec chimène Badi à tous les étages et même lui faire faire les merguez.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> roh! le sale..... ......


on m'appelle ?


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est arrêté quand il est parti avec les sous du loto, NOS SOUS!!


Même pas...!!! mais vous n'étiez pas sérieux vous me donniez pas les 6 bons numéros alors, si c'est pour jouer un bulletin perdant j'attends de gagner de mon coté pour réinvestir en votre compagnie... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (26 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça tu pourras sonoriser gratos ta boucherie avec chimène Badi à tous les étages et même lui faire faire les merguez.



déjà qu'elle fait de la soupe....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Même pas...!!! mais vous n'étiez pas sérieux vous me donniez pas les 6 bons numéros alors, si c'est pour jouer un bulletin perdant j'attends de gagner de mon coté pour réinvestir en votre compagnie... :love:  :love:  :love:




sans dec, faudrait tourner, c'est toi qui a joué toutes les premieres grilles.....
non....?


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sans dec, faudrait tourner, c'est toi qui a joué toutes les premieres grilles.....
> non....?


Oui bien sûr, mais bon entre les dépenses et un gain de 2 euros c'était pas terrible côté recettes...  
Si quelqu'un veut relancer le fil et s'en occuper un peu quelque temps je suis d'accord. De toute façon je pars demain pour 5 jours en montagne, dans les Merveilles, et je serais pas trop dispo.

Je préviens aussi, au grand dam du sieur sonny, que vous devrez vous passer de ma météo matinale à partir de dimanche jusqu'à jeudi prochain...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sûr, mais bon entre les dépenses et un gain de 2 euros c'était pas terrible côté recettes...
> Si quelqu'un veut relancer le fil et s'en occuper un peu quelque temps je suis d'accord. De toute façon je pars demain pour 5 jours en montagne, dans les Merveilles, et je serais pas trop dispo.
> 
> Je préviens aussi, au grand dam du sieur sonny, que vous devrez vous passer de ma météo matinale à partir de dimanche jusqu'à jeudi prochain...




on va voir ça....


bonnes vacances.....


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on va voir ça....
> 
> bonnes vacances.....


Rigole pas mais pour moi c'est job, job agréble et rentable mais job tout de même. Les vacances ce sera pour plus tard...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Rigole pas mais pour moi c'est job, job *agréble et rentable* mais job tout de même. Les vacances ce sera pour plus tard...



ben vé, profite.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon je pars demain pour 5 jours en montagne, dans les Merveilles, et je serais pas trop dispo.



 DJ, Dis bonjour aux merveilles pour moi, je n'y suis pas retourné depuis 1974, mais j'en ai un souvenir impérissable.  Tu mets pas l'eMac dans ton sac à dos ? 

_Avec un p'tit gégène, le soir, tu fais pédaler tes touristes !_


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben vé, profite.......



Pour ses vacances, il a loué trois semaines en novembre dans les bureaux d'une compagnie d'assurance ... Pour le dépaysement


----------



## guytantakul (26 Août 2005)

Salut les parieurs ! 
Si je gagne le gros lolo du toto, je commence par lui demander pourquoi il n'a pas changé de nom (toto, c'est sujet à moult blagues de mauvais goût, convenez-en) et surtout pourquoi il ne s'est fait refaire qu'une mamelle (tant qu'à faire, les deux font la paire en pareille circonstance)


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> DJ, Dis bonjour aux merveilles pour moi, je n'y suis pas retourné depuis 1974, mais j'en ai un souvenir impérissable.  Tu mets pas l'eMac dans ton sac à dos ?
> 
> _Avec un p'tit gégène, le soir, tu fais pédaler tes touristes !_


 Pascal, no problémo ce sera fait, pas d'ordi mais une fiole de pastis dans le sac à dos...  

Pour les vacances je vais plutôt envisager la Grèce en bateau, car en cas de panne d'essence ça coule pas...  et puis des icebergs en méditérannée c'est pas courant


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Pascal, no problémo ce sera fait, pas d'ordi mais une fiole de pastis dans le sac à dos...
> 
> Pour les vacances je vais plutôt envisager la Grèce en bateau, car en cas de panne d'essence ça coule pas...  et puis des icebergs en méditérannée c'est pas courant



Restent les récifs  _Eh oui, j'ai toujours été d'un optimisme ..._


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

*Moi si je gagne au loto je me remarie, avec la même (la même bite naturellement...) et je paye AMOK pour qu'il fasse les photos...*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Moi si je gagne au loto je me remarie, avec la même (la même bite naturellement...) et je paye AMOK pour qu'il fasse les photos...*




t' aurais pas aussi besoin d'une paire de lunettes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t' aurais pas aussi besoin d'une paire de lunettes ?



Oui, t'as raison, apparemment, ça ne rend pas que sourd, ça n'a pas l'air bon pour la vue non plus !


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

Bon alors 

Violent petit remontage de fil de 6 mois d'âge 

Mais c'est d'actualité, avec les 61 millions d'euros qui sont tombés il y a peu.

Moi si je gagnais ne serais-ce qu'un million, je me dépêcherais de l'investir dans quelque chose genre maison ou compte bloqué, afin de ne plus pouvoir y toucher ensuite. En effet j'estime personnellement que plus on a d'argent plus on fait le con avec, ça brûle les doigts. Je crois que je ne changerais même pas ma voiture, parce qu'avec les grosses berlines allemandes de luxe c'est le meilleur moyen de passer pour un minet et de se faire braquer manu-militari.

Je changerais de boulot aussi, mais comme c'est ce que je fais en permanence depuis dix ans, en fait cela ne changerais rien à mon quotidien.

Et puis faut pas rêver avoir des millions sur son compte bancaire et bien cela n'aide pas avec les filles, sinon ça se saurait.


----------



## steinway (5 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'en feriez vous ?*


deja je ne joue pas je ne risque pas de gagner. mais bon partons de l hypothese ou je jouerais, je pense que je m acheterais un super piano !!! du genre un Steinway !!!


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> deja je ne joue pas je ne risque pas de gagner. mais bon partons de l hypothese ou je jouerais, je pense que je m acheterais un super piano !!! du genre un Steinway !!!


Un bon piano d'occasion ça coûte le prix d'une voiture. Revends ta voiture ! En plus, tu feras une bonne affaire, parce que la voiture, elle décôte de 10% par an, alors que les pianos en ce moment, il prennent 20% par an ! Oui, oui !

Moi je dis vivre ses rêves, c'est compliqué parfois, mais on peut essayer, faut pas attendre un hypothétique gain au loto.


----------



## molgow (5 Février 2006)

Si je gagnais 60 millions d'euros. Déjà je verserais environ 1/3 aux impôts. 
Ensuite sur les 40 mio restants, j'utiliserais 100'000 ¤ pour quelques folies ! J'investirais ensuite le reste dans l'immobilier, actions, obligatoires, marchés monaitaires, et je confierai la gestion à un professionnel (facile à trouver en Suisse ) en lui indiquant d'avoir une gestion prudente. Sachant que même si je ne gagne que 2% net (d'impôts et de frais de gestions) sur 40 mio, ça représente tout de même 800'000 ¤ par an, je pourrais même continuer à faire des folies pendant un moment ! 
Avec 800'000 ¤ par an, je paie un nouvel appartement à mes parents. J'interdis à ma mère de continuer de travailler et à se détruire la santé pour boucler les fins de mois. Je propose à mon père de quitter son travail pour qu'il en trouve un plus intéressant (en lui payant une indemnité chômage s'il n'en trouve pas, puisque l'Etat ne supporte bientôt plus les chômeurs), et lui propose de financer une préretraite de 62 à 65 ans.
Je continuerai malgré tout à travailler dans le but de gagner de l'expérience professionnelle pour peut-être un jour créer mon entreprise grâce à l'argent que j'aurais gagné. 

C'est beau de rêver :love:


----------



## al02 (5 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> deja je ne joue pas je ne risque pas de gagner. mais bon partons de l hypothese ou je jouerais, je pense que je m acheterais un super piano !!! du genre un *Steinway* !!!



Je préfère un piano *Lacanche*. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

> C'est beau de rêver



C'est bien pour çà que Jacques Prévert appelait le Loto : _L'impôt sur le rêve_.
Belle formule.


----------



## molgow (5 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour çà que Jacques Prévert appelait le Loto : _L'impôt sur le rêve_.
> Belle formule.



Jolie formule en effet


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2006)

*C'est vrai nous sommes au bar*
et comme dans tous les troquets le Loto© et le Foute sont des sujets inépuisables.

Je ne joue pas, je m'en fous, je ne rêve pas de ce que je pourrais faire d'un pognon que je n'aurais jamais, j'en vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ..., j'en vois pas l'intérêt.



moi non plus, mais si je gagnais, j'aurais p'têt mieux à faire que des discussions de comptoir au bar MacG  :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

Moi j'ai gagné 5,5 million d'euros et je suis rester le même.
Toujours sur MacG, toujours le même appart, pas de voiture, de moto.
Je suis resté humble, je ne m'en rend même pas compte que je l'ai gagné cet argent, d'ailleurs l'ais je vraiment gagné cet argent ? :hein:


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

moi je joue pas  parce que j'aimerais pas gagner,si je ne bossais plus j'aurais plus mon adrénaline,j'ai des clients milliardaires qui s'emmerdent toute la journée,des mecs hyper connus,et bien ils font pitié à voir


----------



## NED (5 Février 2006)

Un des mes copains de foot à gagné 15 millions de francs au loto.
Je vous dis ca, il y a 12 ans...
Resultat :
il a divorcé,
tous ces soit-disant potes l'on tapé pour lui prendre du blé,
il a un peu flambé aussi
bref il est maintenant seul, au chômage, a perdu le droit de voir ses gosses et s'est fâché avec ces amis d'enfance et toute sa famille.
La loose totale.

Bon d'accord il etait pas fut fut dès le départ mais quand même....


----------



## guytantakul (6 Février 2006)

Un de mes meilleurs potes a gagné une grosse somme au tiercé (pas un million non plus, mais pas loin). 
Depuis, il a chopé le virus du jeu, tout claqué là-dedans, s'est séparé de sa compagne et de son fils car il leur pompait du blé pour jouer. Bref, c'est la misère noire pour lui.

Je préférais quand il était toxico, au moins il y avait des moments où il n'était pas "sur le grill", mais endormi dans une pseudo-sérénité.
Marrant comme quoi, chez certaines personnes, l'addiction (quelle qu'elle soit) est au centre de leur vie, et même de l'attente qu'ils en ont. 
Enfin, marrant - façon de parler, désolant plutôt.

Ce gars-là m'a dit un jour que le meilleur dans la drogue, c'est quand son abscence s'arrête.
Mouais, même si objectivement, c'est vrai - en prendre conscience et en véhiculer le message, c'est affirmer son masochisme.

Alors voilà, si vous n'êtes pas maso, vous pouvez jouer. 
Mais si vous n'êtes pas maso, vous ne jouez pas - crotte


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Moi j'aime bien jouer.... au con !


----------



## guytantakul (6 Février 2006)

OK, je prends le gagnant


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un des mes copains de foot à gagné 15 millions de francs au loto.
> Je vous dis ca, il y a 12 ans...
> Resultat :
> il a divorcé,
> ...


Peut-être mais il est riche !  
(je plaisante... )


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je préférais quand il était toxico, au moins il y avait des moments où il n'était pas "sur le grill"



Bizarre, chez nous on utilise des seringues


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2006)

Moi, si je gagne le gros lot du loto, je rejoue tout.
Je m'achète des millions de banco et morpions!

Sport...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

Mon grand père me disait toujours : "Faut pas se moquer des riches, on sait pas c'qu'on peut d'venir !"


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Moi, si je gagne le gros lot du loto, je rejoue tout.
> Je m'achète des millions de banco et morpions!
> 
> Sport...



Arg
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à bobbynountchak.

Très sport Ouais !!!
Ca c'est faiplay


----------



## Pierrou (11 Février 2006)

Moi, si je gagnais au Loto....  

Je sais pas tiens... je me paierai Roberto, Pascall 77 et Sonny comme esclaves sexuels !! :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2006)

*Il y a des choses qui ne peuvent s'acheter*
mon jeune ami.

Tiens, pas exemple, la bêtise et la connerie humaine...
Si ça pouvait se monnayer, y'en a certains qui feraient rapidement fortune.


----------



## NED (11 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi, si je gagnais au Loto....
> 
> Je sais pas tiens... je me paierai Roberto, Pascall 77 et Sonny comme esclaves sexuels !! :rateau:


Et une nouvelle panoplie en latex !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (11 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi, si je gagnais au Loto....
> 
> Je sais pas tiens... je me paierai Roberto, Pascall 77 et Sonny comme esclaves sexuels !! :rateau:


Euh... Moi, je suis partant, en tout cas... 

(mais au moins cinq numéros, spa ?)


----------



## Patamach (11 Février 2006)

Je gagne au loto. Je bazarde mon boulot.
J'ouvre un disquaire / café. On discutera zic toute la journée, on organisera des concerts, on boira des coups à la santé de Lou Reed et Kraftwerk, des amis, des enfants et de l'amour. 
Je me passe La Vie en Rose de Grace Jones et je rigole.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi, si je gagnais au Loto....
> 
> Je sais pas tiens... je me paierai Roberto, Pascall 77 et Sonny comme esclaves sexuels !! :rateau:



Mon pauvre ami, tu pourrais pas me garder, tu m'as mis deux "L", je m'envolerais tout de suite !


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

Ouais, bon eh, ça va hein !!!! :rateau: J'étais troublé en écrivant là... :rateau:  

Quand à Guytatankul et Ned, si je tire le 69, ça va chier  dans le ventilo ( du casque oui ) !!! :rateau:

 :love:


je suis pas classe moi aujourd'hui....:rose:


----------



## Burzum (13 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je gagne au loto. Je bazarde mon boulot.
> J'ouvre un disquaire / café. On discutera zic toute la journée, on organisera des concerts, on boira des coups à la santé de Lou Reed et Kraftwerk, des amis, des enfants et de l'amour.
> Je me passe La Vie en Rose de Grace Jones et je rigole.





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Patamach.


 

Incroyable !!! C'est exactement ce que je ferai !!!  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Février 2006)

J'ouvrirais plutôt un café-librairie :love:

Mais bon,  il faudrait deja que je joue


----------



## Philippe (13 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable !!! C'est exactement ce que je ferai !!!  :love:


Encore une histoire de multipseudo ça .

   

Ph.


----------



## NED (13 Février 2006)

Bon depuis le temps que le thread est ouvert,
Personne n'a encore gagné ?


----------



## Philippe (13 Février 2006)

Si, moi j'ai gagné une fois à _Et avec Google_.


----------



## pim (13 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon depuis le temps que le thread est ouvert,
> Personne n'a encore gagné ?


Parle pour toi ! Toi qui maîtrise la Force, normalement les jeux de hasards ça devrait te réussir.


----------



## Warflo (14 Février 2006)

Buraliste: Non monsieur NED, vous n'avez pas gagné.
NED: Ah bon?
NED:_ Monsieur NED, vous avez ralfé le Jackpot !
_Buraliste: Oh, Monsieur NED, vous avez raflé le Jackpot !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Buraliste: Non monsieur NED, vous n'avez pas gagné.
> NED: Ah bon?
> NED:_ Monsieur NED, vous avez ralfé le Jackpot !
> _Buraliste: Oh, Monsieur NED, vous avez raflé le Jackpot !




Percepteur : Monsieur NED, pourriez vous passer à mon bureau, je vous prie


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Parle pour toi ! Toi qui maîtrise la Force, normalement les jeux de hasards ça devrait te réussir.



Me suis tjrs dit que NED était un cheater


----------



## Patamach (14 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable !!! C'est exactement ce que je ferai !!!  :love:



On attaque quand tu veux


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon grand père me disait toujours : "Faut pas se moquer des riches, on sait pas c'qu'on peut d'venir !"


Rendons à César  : "Mon grand-père me disais toujours..." (Mac Gyver)


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Quand à Guytatankul et Ned, si je tire le 69, ça va chier  dans le ventilo ( du casque oui ) !!! :rateau:
> :love:


_Guytou ! tu as toujours ton landspeeder qu'on se tire vite !!! :affraid: _



			
				Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Buraliste: Non monsieur NED, vous n'avez pas gagné.
> NED: Ah bon?
> NED:_ Monsieur NED, vous avez ralfé le Jackpot !
> _Buraliste: Oh, Monsieur NED, vous avez raflé le Jackpot !


_le truc c'est qu'après faut le faire à la francaise des jeux quand le directeur te signe le chèque aussi_




			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Parle pour toi ! Toi qui maîtrise la Force, normalement les jeux de hasards ça devrait te réussir.


_LA FORCE c'est de ne pas forcer le destin_ 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Percepteur : Monsieur NED, pourriez vous passer à mon bureau, je vous prie


_Percepteur :Monsieur NED il y a un problème sur votre compte en banque
NED : a bon?
NED (d'un petit mouvement de la main) : Il n'y aplus de problèmes sur mon compte
Percepteur :Monsieur NED, j'ai revu vos comptes tout est parfait !_





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Me suis tjrs dit que NED était un cheater


_J'aime bien qu'on parle de moi, je vois NED ecris partout.....
Ha j'ai compris, vous voulez un chèque vous aussi ???? :style:_


----------



## guytantakul (14 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> _Guytou ! tu as toujours ton landspeeder qu'on se tire vite !!! :affraid: _



Euh... C'est si soudain comme proposition ! Mais banco ! 
Je ne crois plus avoir de landspeeder, mais j'ai une ou deux durex "king-size" dans ma poche


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Euh... C'est si soudain comme proposition ! Mais banco !
> Je ne crois plus avoir de landspeeder, mais j'ai une ou deux durex "king-size" dans ma poche


He ben ...on va pas aller loin avec ça...:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Février 2006)

Jusqu'à une pharmacie, j'espère


----------



## pim (14 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à une pharmacie, j'espère


Pour acheter la bonne taille, c'est ça ? 

Petit vantard va


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Février 2006)

pour moi ,gagner le gros lot du loto ce serait pouvoir faire ce que je veux ,quand je veux ,aller ou je veux quand je veux et ne pas faire ce que je n'ai pas envie de faire ...
voila,
finallement ,si etre libre ,c'etait avoir bc d'argent?


----------



## iteeth (14 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour moi ,gagner le gros lot du loto ce serait pouvoir faire ce que je veux ,quand je veux ,aller ou je veux quand je veux et ne pas faire ce que je n'ai pas envie de faire ...
> voila,
> finallement ,si etre libre ,c'etait avoir bc d'argent?



Ouai, je suis d'accord, mais je pense que je resterai en france, toujours au pied des volcans , mais pas dans un appart de 50m2! Ah oui! j'allai oublier! Je m'acheterai une petite SLR... ben quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> finallement ,si etre libre ,c'etait avoir bc d'argent?



Je ne pense pas. A mon avis, si tu penses avoir besoin de ça pour être libre, tu ne le seras jamais. Mais bon, je peux aussi me tromper, hein !


----------



## Imaginus (15 Février 2006)

Si je gagnes ?

Les grosses bagnioles ? Non...
Les Palaces ? Non...
Un Chateau ? Non...


Alors ?
Je plaque tout.Je fais un vide grenier monumental du genre : Tout à un euros.

J'achete un yacht ultra moderne,un telephone satellite high tech et je fais toutes les iles paradisiaques et les plus belles plages de la planete.

Ca et quand j'aurais fini un ticket pour le prochain vol spatial...


----------



## krystof (15 Février 2006)

Moi, je serais toi, j'arrêterais en plus de défendre le logiciel libre...

Qu'il se démerde seul


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

Tiens, c'est super cagnotte aujourd'hui... 

Je vais aller jouer et promis, je vous tiens au courant. 

Si je gagne : Mackie Admin, Sonny modos au bar et tous les comptes à zéro. 



ah oui,  je rebaptise le site Macg : WinG


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas. A mon avis, si tu penses avoir besoin de ça pour être libre, tu ne le seras jamais. Mais bon, je peux aussi me tromper, hein !



regarde :aujourd'hui j'ai envie d'aller passer deux jours a New York :ben je peux pas ,parce que je bosse ,je suis pas libre ,et c'est une folie d'aller passer deux jours a NY comme çà ,ca revient cher...
donc je suis pas libre ,parce que je peux pas satisfaire cette envie ...
avec le blé du loto ,je pourrais faire çà et d'autre chose ,quand je veux...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2006)

Je paye un mec pour casser la gueule à Julien Courbet.


----------



## krystof (15 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> regarde :aujourd'hui j'ai envie d'aller passer deux jours a New York :ben je peux pas ,parce que je bosse ,je suis pas libre ,et c'est une folie d'aller passer deux jours a NY comme çà



Donc, être libre, c'est également être fou si j'ai bien compris.

Et puis, faut vraiment s'emmerder au quotidien pour décider, sur un coup de tête, d'aller passer 2 jours à NY.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Donc, être libre, c'est également être fou si j'ai bien compris.



peut etre bien ,etre un peu fou!
mais c'est chouette de faire des folies non?
 

oh je m'emmerde ,tiens jvais acheter un Quad aujourd'hui...
pis un Nikon D2X aussi...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, faut vraiment s'emmerder au quotidien pour décider, sur un coup de tête, d'aller passer 2 jours à NY.



non ,si t'a envie d'aller retrouver quelqu'un que tu aimes...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non ,si t'a envie d'aller retrouver quelqu'un que tu aimes...


ou d'avoir un alibi pendant que Julien Courbet se fait agresser...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ou d'avoir un alibi pendant que Julien Courbet se fait agresser...


L'alibi tu t'en fous, tu payes le juge


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> L'alibi tu t'en fous, tu payes le juge


Yes! Evidemment. 








mince...



			
				 la makina a dit:
			
		

> vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à bobbynountchak.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> L'alibi tu t'en fous, tu payes le juge



ben oui ....c'est fou ce qu'on fait avec le fric..
on tue un abruti ,on s'évite la prison en payant le juge ,pour rester ....libre
CQFD...
 et apres uen virée a NY pour retrouver son NamourEU...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2006)

Sinon, mieux : 
J'achète le pont de l'ile de Ré (on en parle en ce moment, c'est pour ça que j'y pense)
et JE LE PETE!! 
Et j'instaure de nouveau le bac et le petit train pour traverser l'ile.

Et toc.

EDIT : Sydney, nan, quand même, j'ai dit "casser la gueule" à Julien Courbet, pas le flinguer...
Faut pouvoir recommencer après


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, mieux :
> J'achète le pont de l'ile de Ré (on en parle en ce moment, c'est pour ça que j'y pense)
> et JE LE PETE!!
> Et j'instaure de nouveau le bac et le petit train pour traverser l'ile.
> ...




ah ouai cool ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

ça y est, j'ai joué. 
4 grilles, 4 chances sur 13 millions. 


edithe : dèjà que je n'ai rien gagné avec l'opé SMS macG...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> regarde :aujourd'hui j'ai envie d'aller passer deux jours a New York :ben je peux pas ,parce que je bosse ,je suis pas libre ,et c'est une folie d'aller passer deux jours a NY comme çà ,ca revient cher...
> donc je suis pas libre ,parce que je peux pas satisfaire cette envie ...
> avec le blé du loto ,je pourrais faire çà et d'autre chose ,quand je veux...



Tu confond être libre et consommer. C'est pas ça la liberté, pris comme ça, même riche, tu n'es pas libre, autant de fric que tu aies, tu ne pourra pas explorer la Galaxie, par exemple. Être libre ne veut pas dire "pouvoir faire tout ce qu'on veut", ça veut dire "pouvoir faire ce qu'on peut quand on veut", et encore, en tenant compte du fait que la liberté de chacun s'arrête où commence celle des autres. 

Ceci dit, être riche et libre est plus confortable qu'être pauvre et libre, c'est sur.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu confond être libre et consommer. C'est pas ça la liberté, pris comme ça, même riche, tu n'es pas libre, autant de fric que tu aies, tu ne pourra pas explorer la Galaxie, par exemple. Être libre ne veut pas dire "pouvoir faire tout ce qu'on veut", ça veut dire "pouvoir faire ce qu'on peut quand on veut", et encore, en tenant compte du fait que la liberté de chacun s'arrête où commence celle des autres.
> 
> Ceci dit, être riche et libre est plus confortable qu'être pauvre et libre, c'est sur.



je crois que je m'exprime mal :certes pas besoin d'argent pour etre libre ...
le vieux sage qui n'a rien ,et qui vit a l'écart du monde ,sur sa montagne ,est tout aussi libre que celui qui a la super pactole du Loto...
et je ne sais pas qui peut envier l'autre...
mais si on vit dans le monde moderne,mieux vaut avoir l'argent ca apporte la liberté de pouvoir acceder a plein de chose...
enfin une chose est sure :si je gagnais ,je m'habillerai bien en canard et j'irai danser sur le bureau du chef en chantant :au revoir ,au revoir comme dans la pub...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> enfin une chose est sure :si je gagnais ,je m'habillerai bien en canard et j'irai danser sur le bureau du chef en chantant :au revoir ,au revoir comme dans la pub...



Avec la grippe aviaire qui rôde ? T'es pas un peu dingue ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Avec la grippe aviaire qui rôde ? T'es pas un peu dingue ?



dingue ou dinde ...??


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dingue ou dinde ...??



T'as adhéré au cercle de not'Princess ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu confond être libre et consommer. C'est pas ça la liberté, pris comme ça, même riche, tu n'es pas libre, autant de fric que tu aies, tu ne pourra pas explorer la Galaxie, par exemple. Être libre ne veut pas dire "pouvoir faire tout ce qu'on veut", ça veut dire "pouvoir faire ce qu'on peut quand on veut", et encore, en tenant compte du fait que la liberté de chacun s'arrête où commence celle des autres.
> 
> Ceci dit, être riche et libre est plus confortable qu'être pauvre et libre, c'est sur.



OK alors voila je m'exprime mieux :quand tu dis faire ce que l'on PEUT quand on veut et bien ,demain je PEUX aller faire 50 km en vélo ,j'ai un beau vélo (qui viens d'etre revisé nickel etc... ) bon meme s'il fait froid...mais je peux pas ,je dois aller bosser ...si j'avais gagné le LOTO ,je POURRAIS ,parce que j'aurai pas a aller travailler...
donc je serai plus libre ,meme sans rien acheter ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> OK alors voila je m'exprime mieux :quand tu dis faire ce que l'on PEUT quand on veut et bien ,demain je PEUX aller faire 50 km en vélo ,j'ai un beau vélo (qui viens d'etre revisé nickel etc... ) bon meme s'il fait froid...mais je peux pas ,je dois aller bosser ...si j'avais gagné le LOTO ,je POURRAIS ,parce que j'aurai pas a aller travailler...
> donc je serai plus libre ,meme sans rien acheter ...



Si tu ne l'as pas signé de ton plein gré, ton contrat de travail est nul et non avenu, donc tu es bien libre, la liberté ne donne pas latitude de ne pas tenir ses engagements ! Chez les clochards (pas les SDF lambda, hein, je parle des vrais), nombre le sont devenus par désir de liberté.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> OK alors voila je m'exprime mieux :quand tu dis faire ce que l'on PEUT quand on veut et bien ,demain je PEUX aller faire 50 km en vélo ,j'ai un beau vélo (qui viens d'etre revisé nickel etc... ) bon meme s'il fait froid...mais je peux pas ,je dois aller bosser ...si j'avais gagné le LOTO ,je POURRAIS ,parce que j'aurai pas a aller travailler...
> donc je serai plus libre ,meme sans rien acheter ...


Bah, recycle-toi en coursier   (vous avez vu le subtil jeu de mots ?)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne l'as pas signé de ton plein gré, ton contrat de travail est nul et non avenu, donc tu es bien libre, la liberté ne donne pas latitude de ne pas tenir ses engagements ! Chez les clochards (pas les SDF lambda, hein, je parle des vrais), nombre le sont devenus par désir de liberté.




mouai...
la liberté de se geler les xxxxx  
mais qu'est ce donc que la liberté ?
on ouvre un autre thread pour philosopher un peu...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on ouvre un autre thread pour philosopher un peu...?



Pas tout de suite, j'suis à cours d'aspirine, là :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne l'as pas signé de ton plein gré, ton contrat de travail est nul et non avenu, donc tu es bien libre, la liberté ne donne pas latitude de ne pas tenir ses engagements ! Chez les clochards (pas les SDF lambda, hein, je parle des vrais), nombre le sont devenus par désir de liberté.



mais justement ,on est obligé de travailler pour gagner sa vie ,a moins de faire clodo C sur ...
donc si on a le  LOTO, pas besoin de travailler donc plus libre ,car plus obliger de se faire chxxx....


----------



## pim (15 Février 2006)

En même temps, faut pas confondre travail et besogne. Sûr que ton travail t'empêche (momentanément) d'aller à NY rejoindre ton NamourEU ou d'aller faire du vélo ; mais travailler, c'est aussi être utile et se réaliser ! C'est une occasion de rencontrer des gens, et relever des défis, etc. :rose:

Avec une très forte somme sur le compte en banque, le seul défi serait de dépenser le plus d'argent par jour avant de crever, et la seule occupation, dépenser le plus d'argent possible avant de crever... Pas très valorisant comme occupation, tout le monde sait faire ça, même les plus parfaits imbéciles ! 

Si jamais quelqu'un ouvre un fil pour discuter un peu plus philo, on pourrait aussi se demander "Que feriez-vous si vous étiez éternel ?" - Car c'est une question proche.

Avoir beaucoup d'argent fait perdre un sacré but dans la vie (c'est pas un but sacré, c'est un sacré but, nuance  ) ! On est tous imprégné à fond de la société de consommation, même ceux qui ont leur carte au PC ! :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> On est tous imprégné à fond de la société de consommation, même ceux qui ont leur carte au PC ! :hein:



Ben de toute façon, dès que tu veux faire quelque chose avec un PC, il faut y ajouter une carte, donc ça encourage la consommation, logique


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

Merde, j'ai perdu...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, faut pas confondre travail et besogne. Sûr que ton travail t'empêche (momentanément) d'aller à NY rejoindre ton NamourEU ou d'aller faire du vélo ; mais travailler, c'est aussi être utile et se réaliser ! C'est une occasion de rencontrer des gens, et relever des défis, etc. :rose:



tout a fait en plus en ce moment je suis namoureu de qq du travail


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

Si je gagnais au loto, je donnerais tout à des uvres.

Principalement à la FDPBED (Fondation DocEvil Pour le Bien-Être de DocEvil).


----------



## Grug2 (15 Février 2006)

Promis, si je gagne j'achete au moins un ticket !  
parole de scout


----------



## titefee57 (15 Février 2006)

Moi si je gagne..
j ouvre une ecole magnifique au Maroc et qui serait gratuite pour les parents! 
Je rachete et je retape  la maison de ma grand mere. 
Je crée une super assoc de theatre, magie, danse, cinema..pour les nez rouges où j engage des comediens motives qui feront des miracles!
...et je m achete tous les ipod possibles dans toutes les couleurs possibles juste pour le plaisir de pouvoir changer et de les assortir à mes fringues (je sais c'est totalement superficiel mais bon..j avoue au moins!!!:rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2006)

Doc evil a dit:
			
		

> Si je gagnais au loto, je donnerais tout à des &#339;uvres.
> 
> Principalement à la FDPBED (Fondation DocEvil Pour le Bien-Être de DocEvil).



Ils embaucheraient pas un administrateur dans cette fondation?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

*Le père*
Si je gagnais au Loto, je ferais plein de cadeaux, j'en donnerais aux pauvres, je ferais le bien. Et je gèrerais tout ça en bon père de famille.

*Le fils*
J'ai gagné au Loto, je me tape plein de p****, je sniffe des tonnes de coke, je dors dans des palaces, les videurs de boîte me mangent dans la main et j'ai plein de zélateurs en paillètes que je méprise secrètement pour m'être aussi serviles.
Mais, merde, on n'a qu'une vie !

*Le saint esprit*
J'ai claqué toute ma thune du Loto. Je vis avec le RMI dans un logement social. J'emmerde tout le monde avec mes souvenirs d'avant et j'ai troqué la coke pour le cubi de "la villageoise".




La thune, la thune, la thune !!!
Qui peut honnêtement croire que cela ne le changerais pas ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2006)

Moi, si je gagne au mégaloto, j'achète la corse, et je fais chanter Patochman.

On a qu'une vie, merde.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

si je gagne au loto j'achete immediatement la maison et je dis merde aux banquiers qui 
trainent depuis noel pour m'accorder (ou pas) le credit    mais.....

.....voilà , bioman ne serait pas d'acoord , lui voudrait certainement ne pas toucher a cet argent 
mais plutot aux interets qui pouvent nous rapporter ..... 

au fait sa rapporte combient d'interets pour 26 milions ?  

pourquoi 26 ???  

mais parce que c'est mon numero fetiche et ....
si vous voulez gagner ne le jouez surtout pas !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> au fait sa rapporte combient d'interets pour 26 milions ?



à 2,5%, ça fait quand même 650 000 &#8364; par an, soit un peu plus de 4 500 000 F (4 millions 637720F et 50 centimes) ou de 450 millions d'anciens francs, ou  de 900 millions de lires. 

Tu m'filera ton ancien Mac, dis ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> à 2,5%, ça fait quand même 650 000  par an, soit un peu plus de 4 500 000 F (4 millions 637720F et 50 centimes) ou de 450 millions d'anciens francs, ou  de 900 millions de lires.
> 
> Tu m'filera ton ancien Mac, dis ?




et tu crois que le fisc me fera payer l'impots sur la fortune ?  

le mac , lequel ? la boule rouge ou le turnesol blanc ?  



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et tu crois que le fisc me fera payer l'impots sur la fortune ?
> 
> le mac , lequel ? la boule rouge ou le turnesol blanc ?
> 
> ...



Ben nan, tu ira habiter en suisse  

Pour le Mac, vu que tu va te payer le nouvel imac quadruple processeurs dualcore à 5 petahertz avec  moniteur 6 ... pieds, le tournesol ne devrai plus te servir beaucoup :rateau:


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Février 2006)

moi si je jouais et si je gagnais, voici ce que je ferai : (ça fait longtemps que j'y ai réfléchi, mais comme je joue pas :rateau: ... )

- SURTOUT, pas touche à l'oseille la première année !!
- placer ce qui reste de la somme après que le fisc ait pris sa part et attendre patiemment que les intérêts de la première année tombent !! 
- là, acheter un appart' (boh pas le grand luxe, juste être proprio) et pouvoir finir ma thèse tranquillou  ... sans me soucier d'argent, mais sans faire des folies.

voué gagner une grosse somme d'argent, ça me permettrait de continuer de bosser peinard sur ce qui me plait, même si je sais que ça va intéresser que deux pélerins dans le monde... le pied !! 

Pour moi, ça serait vraiment le bonheur et la liberté.

Aaaahhhh que c'est bon de rêver... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## NED (21 Février 2006)

Faire ce qu'on a envie quoi .....mais bosser quand même tranquilou gilou !


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2006)

Ouais.
Mais quand même payer un mec pour péter la gueule à Jean Pierre Pernault...`

Pour le plaisir.


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Février 2006)

Avec Juien Courbet, JP Pernault, si tu en rajoutes un 3eme, tu peux avoir un prix de gros 


_PS : Arthur _


----------



## Imaginus (22 Février 2006)

Nikos ! J'veux voir Nikos se faire peter la gueule en direct du chateau de la star ac !


----------



## Hippocampe (22 Février 2006)

une idée comme ça en passant, elle fait même faire des économies :

pourquoi ne pas éteindre la télé tout simplement...  ... non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2006)

Non.

(Je note les noms pour plus tard).


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Février 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> une idée comme ça en passant, elle fait même faire des économies :
> 
> pourquoi ne pas éteindre la télé tout simplement...  ... non ?


Oui, mais leur péter la gueule quand même, car je ne regarde pratiquement pas la télé, mais mes collegues de boulot, oui


----------



## joubichou (22 Février 2006)

Vraiment si un jour je gagnais au loto,je m'achèterais un grand chalet en bois au Canada avec un lac,et je passerais mon temps a inviter mes potes (les vrais,pas les parasites )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais leur péter la gueule quand même



C'est amusant de voir comme ta signature s'insère bien dans ce contexte !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment si un jour je gagnais au loto,je m'achèterais un grand chalet en bois au Canada avec un lac,et je passerais mon temps a inviter mes potes (les vrais,pas les parasites )


Ouais !   ... ce serait mon genre aussi ... une grande cabane avec tout le confort pour inviter tous mes potes, une grande forêt et un grand lac à portée de gaule !!! 

Et puis ... et puis, je me dirais qu'il faudrait quand même se méfier des jaloux, des profiteurs et des malfrats en tous genres, surtout dans une contrée aussi isolée ... je commencerais par placer une grande clôture électrifiée tout autour, je louerais des gardes armés, une cohorte de dobermans pitbullant à tout va ... j'achèterais un hummer blindé pour promener la famille ... et je surveillerais mes comptes à l'étranger question de voir si un petit malin n'a pas hacké mes codes ... bref, je deviendrais méfiant et aigri comme un vieux cabot qui garde son os à moitié rongé... ma femme divorcerait en emportant dans sa course la moitié de ma fortune qu'elle dilapiderait avec un plus moche que moi (si ! si ... ça existe !!! ) ... mes enfants seraient à l'hopital à cause de la maserati biturbo qui a pété un pneu dans le sentier ... Arrrrrghhhhhh !!!!!!!!:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

A partir d'aujoud'hui, je ne joue plus à rien ! Pffiou !!!!! Qu'est ce que je suis heureux comme je suis !!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## duracel (22 Février 2006)

Je m'achète un club de foot de ligue 1, je vire tous les joueurs pro, et je ne fais jouer que des copains pour les matchs.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2006)

J'achète tous les clubs de ligue 1 les uns après les autres...

ET JE LEUR FAIS DEPOSER LE BILAN!!!!!
QU'ON EN PARLE PLUS!!!


----------



## Imaginus (22 Février 2006)

OUééé Zidane en mobylette !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !   ... ce serait mon genre aussi ... une grande cabane avec tout le confort pour inviter tous mes potes, une grande forêt et un grand lac à portée de gaule !!!
> 
> Et puis ... et puis, je me dirais qu'il faudrait quand même se méfier des jaloux, des profiteurs et des malfrats en tous genres, surtout dans une contrée aussi isolée ... je commencerais par placer une grande clôture électrifiée tout autour, je louerais des gardes armés, une cohorte de dobermans pitbullant à tout va ... j'achèterais un hummer blindé pour promener la famille ... et je surveillerais mes comptes à l'étranger question de voir si un petit malin n'a pas hacké mes codes ... bref, je deviendrais méfiant et aigri comme un vieux cabot qui garde son os à moitié rongé... ma femme divorcerait en emportant dans sa course la moitié de ma fortune qu'elle dilapiderait avec un plus moche que moi (si ! si ... ça existe !!! ) ... mes enfants seraient à l'hopital à cause de la maserati biturbo qui a pété un pneu dans le sentier ... Arrrrrghhhhhh !!!!!!!!:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> A partir d'aujoud'hui, je ne joue plus à rien ! Pffiou !!!!! Qu'est ce que je suis heureux comme je suis !!!!!!:love: :love:



C'est ta version personnelle d'une fable de Lafontaine, le savetier et le financier ?


----------



## woulf (22 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ta version personnelle d'une fable de Lafontaine, le savetier et le financier ?



Il est en train de tenter de nous convaincre que l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur...

Ca ne prend pas zebig !

si tu gagnais au loto ça serait pas sur le sportster 883 que tu loucherais, mais sur la road king ! 
(ceci dit tu pourras m'offrir la cabane au canada et le hummer blindé  )


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2006)

Pour moi ce sera juste un demi. Merci.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Février 2006)

Je lègue tout à thebig car je suis un être pervers


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

Là tout de suite, je me dis qu'on aurait sans doute trouvé des conseils plus utiles sur ce fil s'il s'était appelé : "Puisque l'on parle des riches, et si vous perdez au LOTO ?" ... Non ?   

:rateau:


----------



## mado (22 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je lègue tout à thebig car je suis un être pervers




Tu veux pas m'en filer un peu que je fasse la tournée des grands restaurants ? Je viens d'entendre parler le breton de Cancale et ça fait envie, mais alors très, très envie..
Et puis y'en a tant d'autres chez qui j'irais bien m'attabler.. 

:love:


----------



## guytantakul (22 Février 2006)

Il s'agit d'un leg, vous vous débrouillerez à mon enterrement


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2006)

Si je gagne, je me monte une milice personnelle, et je prends le relais de Bob !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Si je gagne, je me monte une milice personnelle, et je prends le relais de Bob !



L'éponge?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'éponge?



Non, pas celui là, l'autre, il doit vouloir dire qu'il est volontaire pour choper l'alzheimer !


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas celui là, l'autre, il doit vouloir dire qu'il est volontaire pour choper l'alzheimer !


----------



## mayfair (23 Février 2006)

perso je fabrique l'ordi parfait a ben non je l'ai déjà mon mac !!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Si je gagne (mais je ne joue pas  ), Je rachete TF1 et je change tous les programmes, je vire Julien Courbet, Jean Pierre Pernaud, Arthur, et compagnie


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Si je gagne (mais je ne joue pas  ), Je rachete TF1 et je change tous les programmes, je vire Julien Courbet, Jean Pierre Pernaud, Arthur, et compagnie



Là, mon biquet, tu te racontes des histoires, les plus gros gains du loto correspondent à peu près à ce que chacun de ces personnages fait gagner à TF1 ... par semaine !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Si je gagne, je me monte une milice personnelle, et je prends le relais de Bob !


Arf ... ! sacré gaillard le Bob ... j'ai eu l'occasion de le renconter deux fois en 69 et en 77 quand j'étais en Afrique... pas de souvenirs marquants... à part son aide de camp qui était un taré de première... d'ailleurs, je dois encore avoir quelques photos ... je chercherais en rentrant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ... ! sacré gaillard le Bob ... j'ai eu l'occasion de le renconter deux fois en 69 et en 77 quand j'étais en Afrique... pas de souvenirs marquants... à part son aide de camp qui était un taré de première... d'ailleurs, je dois encore avoir quelques photos ... je chercherais en rentrant...



C'était ça, son principal talent, quand tu le voyais, il avait pas l'air, comme ça, t'y f'sait pas gaffe, et si t'était maréchal président à vie, ou ministre en chef ou kekchose comme ça, y t'mettait vite fait au chômage, vu qu'tu t'étais pas méfié ! :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, mon biquet, tu te racontes des histoires, les plus gros gains du loto correspondent à peu près à ce que chacun de ces personnages fait gagner à TF1 ... par semaine !



Mais EUH 

Si on n'a même plus le droit de rever maintenant


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

moi je rachèterais macgénération et comme je pourrais donner des points discos a ceux dont la machine veut pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'était ça, son principal talent, quand tu le voyais, il avait pas l'air, comme ça, t'y f'sait pas gaffe, et si t'était maréchal président à vie, ou ministre en chef ou kekchose comme ça, y t'mettait vite fait au chômage, vu qu'tu t'étais pas méfié ! :rateau:


Arf ... ça me rappelle un truc pas possible : un jour, je visitais un camp d'entraînement de l'ex-armée congolaise/zaïroise ... une dizaine de gars s'entraînaient au lancer de grenades ... ils étaient tous debout dans des trous individuels (au cas où leur grenade leur pétait dans la main, les autres ne craignaient rien !!!:rateau: ) et ils devaient lancer leur truc au-dessus d'un petit monticule qui se trouvait à quelques mètres devant eux...
Je vois un grand gars tout dépenaillé lancer sa grenade ...qui heurte le sommet du monticule et qui lui retombe dessus dans le trou...:afraid: :afraid: 
J'ai jamais vu un gars sauter et courir aussi vite en gueulant comme un damné ... une ou deux secondes après, la grenade éclatait sans faire de mal à personne heureusement...
Ce qui m'a fait le plus rire, c'est que le gars continuait de courir en rond en agitant les mains au ciel et en criant : "Merci Petit Père !!!!!!!!" - encore maintenant, j'en rigole ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

Vive les grenades à platre !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Février 2006)

J'ai encore perdu au tirage d'hier soir...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi je rachèterais macgénération et comme je pourrais donner des points discos a ceux dont la machine veut pas.



Pervers


----------



## al02 (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ... ça me rappelle un truc pas possible : un jour, je visitais un camp d'entraînement de l'ex-armée congolaise/zaïroise ... une dizaine de gars s'entraînaient au lancer de grenades ... ils étaient tous debout dans des trous individuels (au cas où leur grenade leur pétait dans la main, les autres ne craignaient rien !!!:rateau: ) et ils devaient lancer leur truc au-dessus d'un petit monticule qui se trouvait à quelques mètres devant eux...
> Je vois un grand gars tout dépenaillé lancer sa grenade ...qui heurte le sommet du monticule et qui lui retombe dessus dans le trou...:afraid: :afraid:
> J'ai jamais vu un gars sauter et courir aussi vite en gueulant comme un damné ... une ou deux secondes après, la grenade éclatait sans faire de mal à personne heureusement...
> Ce qui m'a fait le plus rire, c'est que le gars continuait de courir en rond en agitant les mains au ciel et en criant : "Merci Petit Père !!!!!!!!" - encore maintenant, j'en rigole ...



Ah, *les souvenirs de TheBig*, on en redemande. :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore perdu au tirage d'hier soir...



De toute manière, les jeux d'argent c'est péché !

Oui Bob, le Héros de tous les temps...

Égaré dans la vallée infernale
Le héros s'appelle Bob D.
A la recherche de l'Ombre Jaune
Le bandit s'appelle Mister Kali Jones
Avec l'ami Bill Ballantine
Sauvé de justesse des crocodiles
Stop au trafic des Caraïbes
Escale dans l'opération Nadawieb

Le coeur tendre dans le lit de Miss Clark
Prisonnière du sultan de Jarawak
En pleine terreur a Manicouagan
Isolé dans la jungle birmane
Emprisonnant les flibustiers
L'ennemi est démasqué
On a volé le collier de Civa
Le Maharadjah en répondra

Et soudain surgit face au vent
Le vrai héros de tous les temps
Bob D. contre tout chacal
L'aventurier contre tout guerrier
Bob D. contre tout chacal
L'aventurier contre tout guerrier

Dérivant a bord du sampang
L'aventure au parfum d'Ylalang
Son surnom, Samouraï du soleil
En démantelant le gang de l'archipel
L'otage des guerriers du Doc Xhatan
Il s'en sortira toujours à temps
Tel l'aventurier solitaire
Bob D. est le roi de la terre

Et soudain surgit face au vent
Le vrai héros de tous les temps
Bob D. contre tout chacal
L'aventurier contre tout guerrier
Bob D. contre tout chacal
L'aventurier contre tout guerrier


Désole, il se répète un peu sur la fin, Azeimer...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

Ah...
Ce Bob là?

...

J'ai cru qu'on écorchait mon nom, j'ai cru qu'on pensait à moi...
Je suis tristesse, je suis déception.

Vous vous trompez d'idole, les enfants.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi je rachèterais macgénération et comme je pourrais donner des points discos a ceux dont la machine veut pas.


 Moi je rachette macgé et je virre Finn Atlasse, Amoque, et baquecatte!
Comme ça je pourré floudé comme je veut!!


_et s'il n'en reste qu'un je serai celui là_


----------



## Freelancer (24 Février 2006)

un gain au loto? je me tire au fin fond du Portugal pour cultiver des tomates.
Non mieux, j'achète le Portugal.  :mouais: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

Oui mais toi t'es gentil Nephou, c'est pas pareil.


----------

